# La Vista, unit 28



## Anne S (Jun 27, 2012)

We have an exchange into La Vista, and our confirmation give the unit number 28. It is a one bedroom, 4/4. Does anyone have any information about this unit (views, locations, etc.)?


----------



## 225chs (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.lavistaresort.com/images/stories/LaVistaRoomsSite.pdf
http://www.lavistaresort.com/La-Vista-Rooms/

Anne
above sites give description of room and location

The room is second level with a patio overlooking the ocean. The room is beautiful, view is perfect, plenty of room as long as just two of you.

I own two weeks there and would be pleased to answer any question


----------



## Anne S (Jun 30, 2012)

225chs said:


> http://www.lavistaresort.com/images/stories/LaVistaRoomsSite.pdf
> http://www.lavistaresort.com/La-Vista-Rooms/
> 
> Anne
> ...



Thanks for the links! I assume that unit 28 is a one bedroom deluxe with two baths?


----------



## 225chs (Jul 2, 2012)

Anne S said:


> Thanks for the links! I assume that unit 28 is a one bedroom deluxe with two baths?




It is. A very nice room. 
BTW  Make sure you eat at least one dinner at the Hideaway on premises. Very good food and romantic setting around the pool

When are you going?


----------



## Anne S (Jul 3, 2012)

225chs said:


> It is. A very nice room.
> BTW  Make sure you eat at least one dinner at the Hideaway on premises. Very good food and romantic setting around the pool
> 
> When are you going?



The Hideaway sounds nice. We'll be checking in Aug. 4th. Would you know if there is wi-fi in the room?


----------



## 225chs (Jul 3, 2012)

Anne S said:


> The Hideaway sounds nice. We'll be checking in Aug. 4th. Would you know if there is wi-fi in the room?



There is a charge for WI-FI in the room. However, the Hideaway has free wi-fi


----------



## Pat H (Jul 3, 2012)

Stayed in unit 28 several years ago. Very nice, however there are a lot of steps if you go out the front of the unit. The back of the unit has no steps and you can walk down the street. The restaurant was great then too. Check the first day to see if you will need reservations since it is small.


----------



## lunarbrian (Jul 6, 2012)

*La Vista*

Agree with previous posters. We stay at La Vista about 7 weeks a year and really enjoy it. Unit 28 does have one bedroom and two baths. As mentioned, parking is right behind the unit, no steps. There are a lot of steps to go to the pool and office as La Vista is built on the side of a hill. Ocean view form unit 28 is outstanding. You can watch the cruise ships come in and out!


----------

